
Venture capitalist Peter Thiel shows up on a list of Trump delegates - rdl
http://www.recode.net/2016/5/9/11647252/venture-capitalist-peter-thiel-shows-up-on-a-list-of-trump-delegates
======
rdl
I wish someone from tech would get involved more directly (by running); I'd
take a tech person from anywhere in the center 95% or so on ideological
issues, but with startup/engineering/tech mindset to solving non-partisan
issues vs. an ideologically-aligned candidate with the standard legal, PR,
politics background. Especially for the House or state offices (less for for
the President)

~~~
mathattack
We've had a lot of tech people run lately: Carly Fiorina (VP and Senate) and
Meg Whitman (Senate). They lost costly races where they outspent their rivals.
Mayor Bloomberg was a tech guy. Then again so was Ross Perot. He might not be
a serious candidate, but John McAfee is running for President.

Of all of them, Mayor Bloomberg seems to be the best suited for the national
stage. I respect that he was smart enough to see that Trump/Sanders/Bloomberg
-> Bloomberg, Trump/Hillary/Bloomberg -> Trump, while Trump/Hillary ->
Hillary. A lesser person would have run anyway for the ego.

